# Différence de prix (entre HD ou pas)



## stiflou (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour
J'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi certaines applications possèdent une version HD qui est souvent pile 4 fois plus chère que la version iPhone ; je veux dire, je comprends qu'il y ait une version spéciale iPad, mais comment justifier une telle différence de prix ? Il est vrai que parfois, la version iPad apporte un changement radical dans l'interface, et on sent qu'il y a eu un réel travail pour créer une nouvelle application, mais quand la version HD n'est qu'un simple portage de l'application non-HD où les pixels ont tout bonnement étés quadruplés (comme le prix, tiens donc ...), pourquoi ?? Y a t-il au moins une raison plausible ? Le portage basique est-il si dur que ça ? 4x plus de pixels <=> 4x plus cher ???
Avant de me poser trop de questions, je préférais acheter les versions HD directement pour pouvoir les retrouver ensuite sur mes 2 iDevices. Cependant, j'ai récemment acheté un jeu en version HD, qui est introuvable sur l'AppStore pour iPhone. Alors je me renseigne et compare les 2 versions comme je peux, avec les captures d'écrans, qui ne me font que me confirmer que le jeu, dans ses 2 versions, n'est qu'une copie du jeu Flash déjà existant sur internet. De plus, pour voir s'il y avait quand même une différence notable, j'ai regardé les poids respectifs des versions ; il y a effectivement une différence notable ... la version HD pèse239Mo, soit 90Mo de moins !!!! (Après réflexion, avec mes trop faibles connaissance de développeur novices, je me dis que c'est peut-être dû à l'écran différent de l'iPhone 5, mais dans ce cas, cette version iPhone aurait représenté d'avantage de travail --> prix plus cher)
Certains éditeurs, dont celui concerné, se moqueraient-ils (pour rester poli) vraiment de nous ???


----------



## Larme (11 Mai 2013)

Je suis intéressé de savoir de quelle application tu parles (pour la différence de poids).

Maintenant, le choix de faire une application différente (non-universelle), et la complexité qu'elle amène (tout comme le maintient de "2" codes) appartient aux développeurs...


----------



## stiflou (12 Mai 2013)

Je parle du jeu Supremacy Wars (HD), de Chillingo, lui m&#234;me d&#233;riv&#233; du c&#233;l&#232;bre Civilizations Wars, un jeu flash sur internet.
Je comprends que le choix appartienne aux d&#233;veloppeur, mais pourquoi donner un prix 4x plus &#233;lev&#233; pour l'application HD alors qu'elle a co&#251;t&#233; presque autant de travail que la non-HD, en tout cas, s&#251;rement moins de 4x ce travail ?
C'est &#231;a qui m'&#233;chappe ...


----------



## Phoenixxu (12 Mai 2013)

stiflou a dit:


> Je parle du jeu Supremacy Wars (HD), de Chillingo, lui même dérivé du célèbre Civilizations Wars, un jeu flash sur internet.
> Je comprends que le choix appartienne aux développeur, mais pourquoi donner un prix 4x plus élevé pour l'application HD alors qu'elle a coûté presque autant de travail que la non-HD, en tout cas, sûrement moins de 4x ce travail ?
> C'est ça qui m'échappe ...



C'est pourtant très simple en réalité... Rentabilité... 
Personnellement je trouve ça nul comme méthode mais c'est le même principe que Angry Birds par exemple et en plus les sauvegardes ne sont pas transférables d'un iphone à iPad et inversement. 
Autant pour ceux qui changent vraiment l'interface c'est presque justifié (presque car on a quand même déjà acheté une des versions donc un effort aurait été apprécié) mais pour le reste comme pour ton jeu Ben c'est histoire d'être sûr d'avoir une rentabilité sur deux support qu'ils jugent différents. 
Après je ne suis pas développeurs donc c'est peut-être plus profond que ça mais bon en tant qu'utilisateur je trouve que c'est du foutage de G...uimauve... 
^^


----------



## Larme (12 Mai 2013)

Concernant Angry Birds et la sychro', c'est en cours si on en croit cet article.


----------



## Phoenixxu (12 Mai 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Concernant Angry Birds et la sychro', c'est en cours si on en croit cet article.



Oui il parait... Ils auront mis le temps quand même...


----------

